# Recessed Trolling Motor Foot Pedal



## openseat (Dec 3, 2012)

Greetings! I’m a new member with a 1752 Blazer Sport in the .080 gauge.

The boat is in storage for the long MN winter now, so I have waaayy too much time to ponder obscurities like, “Why I haven’t seen any river jet hulls with a recessed tray in the bow deck for the trolling motor pedal?” I’ve used the search function on this website, and the boats that come up with recessed pedals look to be general-purpose jon boats/lake boats. Like many you however, I’m using the trolling motor to control drifts in the kind of relatively fast, shallow, obstruction-filled rivers where jet hulls excel.

I always leave the (cable-steer) pedal in the same spot, and just switch feet when I switch sides. Of course, I would need to determine if there is a structural support under that part of the deck that would prevent this mod. 

Anyone have thoughts on a recessed pedal for this type of boating? I know that Bassboy1 on this site makes and sells these trays.


----------



## theyyounggun (Dec 3, 2012)

I really dont see why you couldnt.


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 4, 2012)

My river boat has one, and I wouldn't have it any other way. A lot of the river guys in my area are running powerdrives with copilot (wireless key fob control), which is actually a great tool if you're fishing live bait in moving water, but but for those of us that prefer the cable steer motors, there isn't a reason not to put in a tray.


----------



## openseat (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks guys for the feedback. Ya, the idea of cutting a hole in the ship got me to take another look at the remote control trolling motors, but I came back to the same decision that a cable-steer works better for me. I've sent an inquiry to Blazer to try and find out what might be under the center of the deck.


----------



## Kevin Turner (Dec 8, 2012)

> "for those of us that prefer the cable steer motors, there isn't a reason not to put in a tray"


If may offer another _opinion_

I like to square the pedal with the shore I'm fishing. As mentioned, I also use my cable steer to control my drift (nose pointed up river, slipping backward with the flow). If my foot is forced to point up stream, my body must twist awkwardly to see down stream. Add to the fact I'm in the nose and must look over the stern (for up coming dangers) I need every advantage I can get; good line of sight /comfortable / stable stance. 

With my shoulders and feet squared to the shore... it's easier to keep my balance when those unexpected "bumps" slow or stop the hull. A forward fixed pedal in a lake boat works well b/c you're most often moving near the same direction your pedal is pointed. Just the reverse is true in a river craft...


----------



## Kevin Turner (Dec 8, 2012)

openseat said:


> Greetings! The boat is in storage for the long MN winter now



BTW-
Welcome to the forum. Where at in MN are ya? I've a cabin in the 'Sippi near Clearwater...


----------



## openseat (Dec 8, 2012)

KT:
I’m on the Miss too, below the Coon Rapids Dam. 

I agree with everything you mention above in your post, and that is what I actually started out trying to do. With the cable so stiff though, I find it awkward to re-position the pedal frequently and I just end up leaving it centered. So I figure if I’m not going to move it, I may as well get the advantage of a level stance.

2012 was my first season with a foot pedal however, so it’s likely there is a whole lot to the technique I’m in the dark about. I bought the boat from the fellow that goes by “River Tiger”, when he upgraded to an RP. Before I go cutting holes, it would be wise if I got back up to Monti next spring to take him up on the lesson he generously offered. 

Would also be nice if someone came up with a pedal that is both recessed and swivels like I’ve seen discussed by guys with glass boats.


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 8, 2012)

Buy you a terrova thats my next purchase, i plan to use the foot pedal, and auto pilot for bass fishing.


----------



## Canoeman (Dec 11, 2012)

For a little bit i toyed with the idea of recessed and even priced out a prefab versus custom at a local shop.

I tend to move my pedal around.. a lot and i am glad i didn't get it "cemented" into the deck..

My 2cents..


----------

